# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Iluzione Optike

## Vito Corleone

Ketu po postoj disa iluzione optike qe mua mu duken shume interesante, shpresoj qe tju pelqejne edhe juve, shikim te kendshem:
1: Si ju duken vijat ngjyre gri paralele apo jo?

----------


## Vito Corleone

2: Sa fytyra arrini te shihni?

----------


## Vito Corleone

3: Sa ujqer arrini te shihni?

----------


## Vito Corleone

4: cfare shihni ketu?

----------


## Vito Corleone

5: shihni nje kafke te madhe apo ....

----------


## Vito Corleone

6: e shikoni zogun?

----------


## Vito Corleone

7: eshte e njejta foto po e kthyer mbrapsht? e shihni peshktarin ne varke qe ka kapur nje peshk te madh?

----------


## Vito Corleone

8: kjo eshte fantastike, cfare shikoni dysheme apo tarrace?

----------


## Vito Corleone

9: cili nga ushtaret eshe me i gjati?  
                               jane te gjithe njesoj

----------


## Vito Corleone

10: eshte nje spirale apo jo?  ......        jo, jane te gjithe rrathe te mbyllur!!!

----------


## Vito Corleone

11: perqendrohuni ne mes te figures qe leviz per nja 30 sek, dhe pastaj shikoni kurrizin e dores suaj, cfare shihni?

----------


## Vito Corleone

12: kjo eshte me e bukura nga te gjitha, ketu eshte nje trekendesh i ndare ne 4 pjese te ndryshme, kemi bere ne gjeometri qe siperfaqja e nje figure eshte e barabarte me shumen e siperfaqeve te figurave qe e perbejne ate. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete ne qofte se shihni  figuren me poshte:

----------


## Vito Corleone

13: Dhe per sot po e le me kaq, shikoni kete se eshte e bukur fare

----------


## Orso

Cool Things..

----------


## DaNgErOuS

loool te mir shume

----------


## xheta

je fenomenal. ku i gjet keto raritete

----------


## Vito Corleone

ne qofte se doni te tjera me thoni ti postoj

----------


## 3rror21

ku i gjete lol ndonje adrese?!!
po pate mundesi

----------

